
Ask HN: Browse all Rotten Tomatoes movies, but *only* by audience score? - arikr
I find the audience score more predictive than the critic score<p>Any way to browse this?
======
arikr
Appears possible with their API
[https://developer.fandango.com/Rotten_Tomatoes](https://developer.fandango.com/Rotten_Tomatoes)

Movieo.me doesn't do this :(

Do any other services have a RT audience score filter?

